# Levi Morgan's set up...



## Bow Addicts

Does anyone happen to know what all equipment Levi Morgan is shooting in 
3-D this year? I know he is tearing it up. Ive never actually been able to see him shoot. What curious on his bow, arrows, sight/scope selections. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## texasbowhunter9

APEX 7 for a bow.


----------



## FDL

Sights - Toxonics Naildriver


----------



## FlyinHawaiin

He hasn't changed his set-up in over 2 years!


----------



## cath8r

I believe its a C4, GT 30X's, Shrewd stabs, Truball releases and TT rest, classic scope. I think he shoots a pretty conservative set-up speed wise too. I read on AT he won the last IBO shooting 277 fps. His equipment i read about here on AT and in the TTA magazine. Hope he chimes in then you could hear it from the horses mouth.


----------



## 5ringking

*setup*

+1 for the info. from cath8r... that is his setup, shot beside him at Kentucky ASA on the practice range.

It really dosen't matter what his equipment is, he is a yardage judging and bow holding/shooting MACHINE!!!!:77:

I have personally shot with a few better than Levi but when a Pro is "in the zone" its hard to find any better right now!!!!

Crats. to Levi for all of his accomplishments, but he deserves all of it for the time and hard work that he puts into it!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## IBBW

*Speaking of pro's, not Levi......*

I shot in a group behind Nathan Brooks a few weeks ago. Kid shot a crazy score in the 290's on 25 targets. He only missed 5 12's. I wish I had been in his group and seen it first hand. Unreal. Sorry for calling him a kid, he is young and I ain't.


----------



## McDawg

Pro's spend more of their time judging yardage to the foot than actually shooting. If there is no doubt about the yardage then why worry about the speed. 
Speed is for those who judge within a couple yards in their estimate.


----------



## Leviticus

Bow Addicts said:


> Does anyone happen to know what all equipment Levi Morgan is shooting in
> 3-D this year? I know he is tearing it up. Ive never actually been able to see him shoot. What curious on his bow, arrows, sight/scope selections. Thanks!
> 
> Chris


Levi here, I am currently shooting...
Apex, Triple Xs, 2" Blazers, TTaker Springsteel 2, Shrewd, Toxonics Nail Driver,Classic Scope(no lense & .10 fiber up pin), Tru Ball HT 3 Finger(w/clicker), thats all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## KC73

Leviticus said:


> Levi here, I am currently shooting...
> Apex, Triple Xs, 2" Blazers, TTaker Springsteel 2, Shrewd, Toxonics Nail Driver,Classic Scope(no lense & .10 fiber up pin), Tru Ball HT 3 Finger(w/clicker), thats all I can think of at the moment.


Levi, I think you could actually pull off the 12's & 14's with a *SLING SHOT!!! *at least that's what your neighbors Casey & Josh are saying. When you have a natural talent nothing much else to say!!! Keep up the the GOOD WORK!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## geezer047

Hey, youall should have came shot with us today at Blue Ridge, good practise for next week. Kody and I are going to shoot at Drews (THB) Sun about 1:30 come on down
Charlie


----------



## rodney482

Leviticus said:


> Levi here, I am currently shooting...
> Apex, Triple Xs, 2" Blazers, TTaker Springsteel 2, Shrewd, Toxonics Nail Driver,Classic Scope(no lense & .10 fiber up pin), Tru Ball HT 3 Finger(w/clicker), thats all I can think of at the moment.


I think I saw you playing with a Monster at Nelsonville, I know you shot your Apex (or at least thats what Reyes told me) but I am sure I saw you on the bags with the Monster??


----------



## mw31

Leviticus said:


> Levi here, I am currently shooting...
> Apex, Triple Xs, 2" Blazers, TTaker Springsteel 2, Shrewd, Toxonics Nail Driver,Classic Scope(no lense & .10 fiber up pin), Tru Ball HT 3 Finger(w/clicker), thats all I can think of at the moment.


Is this common in the pro classes? If not what is the most common lens used?


----------



## Green River

What kind of string and cable?


----------



## insideout27

*Speed??*



Leviticus said:


> Levi here, I am currently shooting...
> Apex, Triple Xs, 2" Blazers, TTaker Springsteel 2, Shrewd, Toxonics Nail Driver,Classic Scope(no lense & .10 fiber up pin), Tru Ball HT 3 Finger(w/clicker), thats all I can think of at the moment.



Levi, What kind of speed are you getting out of this setup? (Arrow wieght and draw wieght)


----------



## BigBucks125

insideout27 said:


> Levi, What kind of speed are you getting out of this setup? (Arrow wieght and draw wieght)


I hear he's shooting around 278? maybe someone can confirm...

Hear McCarthy is right around 278 as well.


----------



## Lonestar63

rodney482 said:


> I think I saw you playing with a Monster at Nelsonville, I know you shot your Apex (or at least thats what Reyes told me) but I am sure I saw you on the bags with the Monster??


Levi's a nice young man, and will talk to you.

Why didn't you just slide up next to him and say Levi, why in the heck are you shooting a Monster?? :lol:


----------



## mathewsk

Green River said:


> What kind of string and cable?


I do believe that would be zebra twist.....


----------



## Ryanjack

thanks for your setup Levi


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

that was last yr look at the dates, levi is shooting an apex, gold tip (smaller shaft) tru ball slidebar and release, that is all i know, but he might chime in and tell us his current set up


----------



## outdoorsman193

I do believe he switched to b stinger....

And he just won nelsonville with a monster 7. just goes to show its not the set up


----------



## TANC

3Dblackncamo said:


> that was last yr look at the dates, levi is shooting an apex, gold tip (smaller shaft) tru ball slidebar and release, that is all i know, but he might chime in and tell us his current set up


This is correct. He won 4 national tournaments in a row recently shooting his green Apex spot bow with 7595 hunting arrows. Everyone thinks he's shooting a C4, but not lately.

See archerynewsnow.com.


----------



## reylamb

3Dblackncamo said:


> that was last yr look at the dates, levi is shooting an apex, gold tip (smaller shaft) tru ball slidebar and release, that is all i know, but he might chime in and tell us his current set up


I have shot with him in 2 team shoots this year, at one he was shooting skinny arrows and fat shafts at the other. He shot the skinny arrows in Augusta in preperation for the Redding Trail Shoot.

Rumor has it he had a monster of some sort at the last IBO, but he has shot the Apex at all of the ASA shoots, along with the truball stuff, b-stingers, classic scope still with no lens.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

levi can shoot left handed and for that matter he can shoot anything he wants to! He has rock solid form and shooting and judges yardage plus he works at what he is doing winning!


----------



## Leviticus

Hey guys it's Levi,,,

I've never been one to play around with different equipment.....but this year has been the exception...I started out the year with an apex and triple x's..then went to an apex with 75-95s for about 5 tournaments...then went back to the triples and then back to a monster 7 and 75-95s at nelsonville....im not sure what ill be shooting at the rest of 'em....but the things that haven't changed this year are...B-stinger...truball(sight and release)...classic scope...bohning vanes...and trophy taker..see ya, LEVI


----------



## rodney482

Leviticus said:


> Hey guys it's Levi,,,
> 
> I've never been one to play around with different equipment.....but this year has been the exception...I started out the year with an apex and triple x's..then went to an apex with 75-95s for about 5 tournaments...then went back to the triples and then back to a monster 7 and 75-95s at nelsonville....im not sure what ill be shooting at the rest of 'em....but the things that haven't changed this year are...B-stinger...truball(sight and release)...classic scope...bohning vanes...and trophy taker..see ya, LEVI


thanks for stopping by.

congrats on a most excellent year.

the show is excellent as well.


----------



## proXarchery

great to see ya posting for everyone .awesome shooting ,keep it roolin


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Video*

Video of Levi at Paris.

B Stinger do work well and thanks for the advice on telling me they work great!

Click on link for video. Nothing fancy just good form and confidence. 

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/Archers/?action=view&current=Picture1657.flv


----------



## carlosii

Daniel Boone said:


> Video of Levi at Paris.
> 
> B Stinger do work well and thanks for the advice on telling me they work great!
> 
> Click on link for video. Nothing fancy just good form and confidence.
> 
> http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/Archers/?action=view&current=Picture1657.flv


I got FORM...I got CONFIDENCE...why can't I win like Levi???
Oh, yeah...my FORM'S bad...and my CONFIDENCE is lowww....:wink:


----------



## DannyB

Leviticus said:


> Hey guys it's Levi,,,
> 
> I've never been one to play around with different equipment.....but this year has been the exception...I started out the year with an apex and triple x's..then went to an apex with 75-95s for about 5 tournaments...then went back to the triples and then back to a monster 7 and 75-95s at nelsonville....im not sure what ill be shooting at the rest of 'em....but the things that haven't changed this year are...B-stinger...truball(sight and release)...classic scope...bohning vanes...and trophy taker..see ya, LEVI


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J Whittington

Green River said:


> What kind of string and cable?


all the mathews pros are required to shoot the barrcuda strings/Cables


----------



## Tmaziarz

*LEVI, what speed are yo ushooting*

I saw you went to a monster for Nelsonville.

What speed were you getting and were you shooting the XXX's out of the monster?

What is your draw, You seem to have those long monkey arms.


----------



## Babyk

What ASA bow are you useing?
Know it's a old post but was wanting to know...if someone knows please post up


----------



## tmorelli

He was shooting an Apex at the Classic.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

he shoots apex most of the time, b-stingers, gold tips, tru-ball, blazer, thats all I know


----------



## damnyankee

At worlds Monster 7 AAE Freakshow rest, GT 7595s 120 grn up front AAE 2" Shield cut vanes, B Stingers, and Accel site/Tru ball HT


----------

